# Solved: explorer.exe process CPU hog



## SpitfireUK (Oct 4, 2006)

hey guys, ive recently been stumped by a rather weird problem in that the process explorer.exe is eating up all my CPU cycles. ive done research and i know that the process runs all the windows graphical shell extensions, and when ive ended the process it had made my screen devoid of the start bar and shortcuts, but once restarted it appears, and yet again, hogs my CPU, this has been a recent problem, it started only about 3 days ago, and i havent installed anything in that time. i know its not the trojan explorer.exe process, and ive also defragged my C Drive to make sure it wasnt that it couldnt cope, as of writing my explorer.exe is using 99% of my CPU, 30MB of RAM and 20MB of Virtual Memory, although i believe these memory values are not out of the ordinary are they? the only way ive managed to start my browser is by making explorer.exe a low priority process, allowing other processes to get priority to the CPU, when explorer.exe manages to get a grasp when i boot up, it stops my skype, live messenger, steam and other programs from starting up, when normally they would fine.

Im running XP Home SP2 on a bog standard machine...
2.66GHz P4 socket 478
ASRock P4i65G
1GB CL3 RAM (DDRI)
128MB nVidia FX5700LE
20GB IDE 5200rpm (windows drive)
160GB SATA 7200rpm(storage drive)

i know im not running the best of systems, but its a real push to raise the money to upgrade, and its suited me fine for ages, and surprised me when ive managed to play the likes of Counter-Strike Source on pretty high graphics specs.

anyways, heres my HiJack This log, i hope someone out there can help

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.0 (BETA)
Scan saved at 12:32:58, on 08/04/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
F:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerCinema\Kernel\TV\CLCapSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\CLML_NTService\CLMLServer.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\CLML_NTService\CLMLService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\DJSNETCN.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\NAV\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\NAV\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
F:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerCinema\Kernel\TV\CLSched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\browser\ybrwicon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\YOP\yop.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskmgr.exe
F:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerCinema\PCMService.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\dvd43\dvd43_tray.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\browser\ycommon.exe
F:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winsystem16.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RunDll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\browser\ybrowser.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
F:\Program Files\MSN Webcam Recorder\ml20gui.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\YOP\secstat.exe
F:\HJT\HiJackThis_v2.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dxdiag.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://uk.red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/btyahoo/defaults/sp/*http://uk.search.yahoo.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://home.bt.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://uk.red.clientapps.yahoo.com/...b/*http://uk.docs.yahoo.com/info/bt_side.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://uk.red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/btyahoo/defaults/su/*http://uk.search.yahoo.com/
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: GigagetIEHelper - {111CAA23-6F4F-42AC-8555-B48C1D87BBAB} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\gigagetbho_v10.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {14FAF1E0-146C-4EA2-BB51-B6DA2AF54D08} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\geebc.dll
O2 - BHO: flashget urlcatch - {2F364306-AA45-47B5-9F9D-39A8B94E7EF7} - C:\PROGRA~1\FlashGet\jccatch.dll
O2 - BHO: BitComet ClickCapture - {39F7E362-828A-4B5A-BCAF-5B79BFDFEA60} - F:\Program Files\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.1.2.7.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! IE Services Button - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5FDC09D8-3426-48C4-9D20-A9B78FA99041} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\awtsqqr.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Norton Personal Firewall - {9ECB9560-04F9-4bbc-943D-298DDF1699E1} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {A8F38D8D-E480-4D52-B7A2-731BB6995FDD} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\NAV\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: FlashGet GetFlash Class - {F156768E-81EF-470C-9057-481BA8380DBA} - C:\Program Files\FlashGet\getflash.dll
O2 - BHO: SidebarAutoLaunch Class - {F2AA9440-6328-4933-B7C9-A6CCDF9CBF6D} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\browser\YSidebarIEBHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [YBrowser] C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\browser\ybrwicon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [YOP] C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\YOP\yop.exe /autostart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCMService] "F:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerCinema\PCMService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dvd43] C:\Program Files\dvd43\dvd43_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "F:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Winsystem] C:\WINDOWS\system32\winsystem16.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cmaudio] RunDll32 cmicnfg.cpl,CMICtrlWnd
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [DJSNetCN] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\DJSNETCN.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Winsystem] C:\WINDOWS\system32\winsystem16.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Steam] "f:\program files\steam\steam.exe" -silent
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSN Webcam Recorder] "F:\Program Files\MSN Webcam Recorder\ml20gui.exe" -silent
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DAEMON Tools] "F:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools\daemon.exe" -lang 1033
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = F:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Synchronizer.lnk = F:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\AdobeCollabSync.exe
O4 - Global Startup: VIA RAID TOOL.lnk = C:\Program Files\VIA\RAID\raid_tool.exe
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload &with BitComet - res://F:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all video with BitComet - res://F:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddVideo.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all with BitComet - res://F:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddAllLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download All by Gigaget - F:\Program Files\Giganology\Gigaget\getallurl.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download All with FlashGet - C:\PROGRA~1\FlashGet\jc_all.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download by Gigaget - F:\Program Files\Giganology\Gigaget\geturl.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download with FlashGet - C:\PROGRA~1\FlashGet\jc_link.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://F:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: BT Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - F:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: FlashGet - {D6E814A0-E0C5-11d4-8D29-0050BA6940E3} - C:\PROGRA~1\FlashGet\flashget.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: FlashGet - {D6E814A0-E0C5-11d4-8D29-0050BA6940E3} - C:\PROGRA~1\FlashGet\flashget.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {4EC8E993-32C1-47F5-A07A-5B0574655AD4} (WXcom Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/controls/ysftcntr/ysftcntr_current.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1175962614984
O16 - DPF: {70BA88C8-DAE8-4CE9-92BB-979C4A75F53B} (GSDACtl Class) - http://launch.gamespyarcade.com/software/launch/alaunch.cab
O16 - DPF: {AF2E62B6-F9E1-4D4F-A10A-9DC8E6DCBCC0} (VideoEgg ActiveX Loader) - http://update.videoegg.com/Install/Windows/Initial/VideoEggPublisher.exe
O16 - DPF: {CD995117-98E5-4169-9920-6C12D4C0B548} (HGPlugin9USA Class) - http://gamedownload.ijjimax.com/gamedownload/dist/hgstart/HGPlugin9USA.cab
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: awtsqqr - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\awtsqqr.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: geebc - C:\WINDOWS\system32\geebc.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Internet Security Password Validation (ccISPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\NPF\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Proxy (ccProxy) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: CyberLink Background Capture Service (CBCS) (CLCapSvc) - Unknown owner - F:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerCinema\Kernel\TV\CLCapSvc.exe
O23 - Service: CyberLink Task Scheduler (CTS) (CLSched) - Unknown owner - F:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerCinema\Kernel\TV\CLSched.exe
O23 - Service: CyberLink Media Library Service - Cyberlink - C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\CLML_NTService\CLMLServer.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Licensing Detect Internet Connection (DJSNETCN) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\DJSNETCN.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\NAV\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Firewall Monitor Service (NPFMntor) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\NAV\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Protection Center Service (NSCService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Console\NSCSRVCE.EXE
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Remote Packet Capture Protocol v.0 (experimental) (rpcapd) - CACE Technologies - C:\Program Files\WinPcap\rpcapd.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AVScan (SAVScan) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\NAV\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe

many thanks in advance
SpitfireUK


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Please download
*VundoFix.exe*
to your desktop.
Double-click *VundoFix.exe* to run it.
Click the *Scan for Vundo* button.
Once it's done scanning, click the *Remove Vundo* button.
You will receive a prompt asking if you want to remove the files, click *YES*
Once you click yes, your desktop will go blank as it starts removing Vundo.
When completed, it will prompt that it will reboot your computer, click *OK*.
Please post the contents of C:\*vundofix.txt* and a new HiJackThis log.

Note: It is possible that VundoFix encountered a file it could not remove.
In this case, VundoFix will run on reboot, simply follow the above instructions starting from "Click the *Scan for Vundo* button." 
when VundoFix appears at reboot.


----------



## SpitfireUK (Oct 4, 2006)

hey, i ran the vundo and in the end i did have to re-run vundo because of a file it had to delete on restart, but i must say, i havent expreienced explorer.exe hogging the CPU since i rebooted, and now windows explorer runs much smoother.
anyways, heres the vundo log:

VundoFix V6.3.19

Checking Java version...

Java version is 1.5.0.9
Old versions of java are exploitable and should be removed.

Java version is 1.5.0.11

Scan started at 12:59:22 08/04/2007

Listing files found while scanning....

C:\WINDOWS\system32\awtsqqr.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cbeeg.ini
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cbeeg.ini2
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cbeeg.tmp
C:\WINDOWS\system32\gebayyy.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\geebc.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\tuvurqr.dll

Beginning removal...

Attempting to delete C:\WINDOWS\system32\awtsqqr.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\awtsqqr.dll Could not be deleted.

Attempting to delete C:\WINDOWS\system32\cbeeg.ini
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cbeeg.ini Has been deleted!

Attempting to delete C:\WINDOWS\system32\cbeeg.ini2
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cbeeg.ini2 Has been deleted!

Attempting to delete C:\WINDOWS\system32\cbeeg.tmp
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cbeeg.tmp Has been deleted!

Attempting to delete C:\WINDOWS\system32\gebayyy.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\gebayyy.dll Has been deleted!

Attempting to delete C:\WINDOWS\system32\geebc.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\geebc.dll Has been deleted!

Attempting to delete C:\WINDOWS\system32\tuvurqr.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\tuvurqr.dll Has been deleted!

Performing Repairs to the registry.
Done!

Beginning removal...

Attempting to delete C:\WINDOWS\system32\awtsqqr.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\awtsqqr.dll Has been deleted!

Performing Repairs to the registry.
Done!

and heres the new HiJack This log:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.0 (BETA)
Scan saved at 13:31:06, on 08/04/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
F:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerCinema\Kernel\TV\CLCapSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\CLML_NTService\CLMLServer.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\DJSNETCN.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\CLML_NTService\CLMLService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\NAV\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\NAV\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
F:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerCinema\Kernel\TV\CLSched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\browser\ybrwicon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\YOP\yop.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
F:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerCinema\PCMService.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\browser\ycommon.exe
C:\Program Files\dvd43\dvd43_tray.exe
F:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winsystem16.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RunDll32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
F:\Program Files\MSN Webcam Recorder\ml20gui.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\YOP\secstat.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\browser\ybrowser.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Plugin Manager\skypePM.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Console\NSCSRVCE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
F:\HJT\HiJackThis_v2.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://uk.red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/btyahoo/defaults/sp/*http://uk.search.yahoo.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://home.bt.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://uk.red.clientapps.yahoo.com/...b/*http://uk.docs.yahoo.com/info/bt_side.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://uk.red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/btyahoo/defaults/su/*http://uk.search.yahoo.com/
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: GigagetIEHelper - {111CAA23-6F4F-42AC-8555-B48C1D87BBAB} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\gigagetbho_v10.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {14FAF1E0-146C-4EA2-BB51-B6DA2AF54D08} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\geebc.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: flashget urlcatch - {2F364306-AA45-47B5-9F9D-39A8B94E7EF7} - C:\PROGRA~1\FlashGet\jccatch.dll
O2 - BHO: BitComet ClickCapture - {39F7E362-828A-4B5A-BCAF-5B79BFDFEA60} - F:\Program Files\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.1.2.7.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! IE Services Button - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5FDC09D8-3426-48C4-9D20-A9B78FA99041} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\awtsqqr.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Norton Personal Firewall - {9ECB9560-04F9-4bbc-943D-298DDF1699E1} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {A8F38D8D-E480-4D52-B7A2-731BB6995FDD} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\NAV\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: FlashGet GetFlash Class - {F156768E-81EF-470C-9057-481BA8380DBA} - C:\Program Files\FlashGet\getflash.dll
O2 - BHO: SidebarAutoLaunch Class - {F2AA9440-6328-4933-B7C9-A6CCDF9CBF6D} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\browser\YSidebarIEBHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [YBrowser] C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\browser\ybrwicon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [YOP] C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\YOP\yop.exe /autostart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCMService] "F:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerCinema\PCMService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dvd43] C:\Program Files\dvd43\dvd43_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "F:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Winsystem] C:\WINDOWS\system32\winsystem16.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cmaudio] RunDll32 cmicnfg.cpl,CMICtrlWnd
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [DJSNetCN] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\DJSNETCN.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Winsystem] C:\WINDOWS\system32\winsystem16.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Steam] "f:\program files\steam\steam.exe" -silent
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSN Webcam Recorder] "F:\Program Files\MSN Webcam Recorder\ml20gui.exe" -silent
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DAEMON Tools] "F:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools\daemon.exe" -lang 1033
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = F:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Synchronizer.lnk = F:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\AdobeCollabSync.exe
O4 - Global Startup: VIA RAID TOOL.lnk = C:\Program Files\VIA\RAID\raid_tool.exe
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload &with BitComet - res://F:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all video with BitComet - res://F:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddVideo.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all with BitComet - res://F:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddAllLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download All by Gigaget - F:\Program Files\Giganology\Gigaget\getallurl.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download All with FlashGet - C:\PROGRA~1\FlashGet\jc_all.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download by Gigaget - F:\Program Files\Giganology\Gigaget\geturl.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download with FlashGet - C:\PROGRA~1\FlashGet\jc_link.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://F:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: BT Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - F:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: FlashGet - {D6E814A0-E0C5-11d4-8D29-0050BA6940E3} - C:\PROGRA~1\FlashGet\flashget.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: FlashGet - {D6E814A0-E0C5-11d4-8D29-0050BA6940E3} - C:\PROGRA~1\FlashGet\flashget.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {4EC8E993-32C1-47F5-A07A-5B0574655AD4} (WXcom Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/controls/ysftcntr/ysftcntr_current.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1175962614984
O16 - DPF: {70BA88C8-DAE8-4CE9-92BB-979C4A75F53B} (GSDACtl Class) - http://launch.gamespyarcade.com/software/launch/alaunch.cab
O16 - DPF: {AF2E62B6-F9E1-4D4F-A10A-9DC8E6DCBCC0} (VideoEgg ActiveX Loader) - http://update.videoegg.com/Install/Windows/Initial/VideoEggPublisher.exe
O16 - DPF: {CD995117-98E5-4169-9920-6C12D4C0B548} (HGPlugin9USA Class) - http://gamedownload.ijjimax.com/gamedownload/dist/hgstart/HGPlugin9USA.cab
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Internet Security Password Validation (ccISPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\NPF\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Proxy (ccProxy) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: CyberLink Background Capture Service (CBCS) (CLCapSvc) - Unknown owner - F:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerCinema\Kernel\TV\CLCapSvc.exe
O23 - Service: CyberLink Task Scheduler (CTS) (CLSched) - Unknown owner - F:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerCinema\Kernel\TV\CLSched.exe
O23 - Service: CyberLink Media Library Service - Cyberlink - C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\CLML_NTService\CLMLServer.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Licensing Detect Internet Connection (DJSNETCN) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\DJSNETCN.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\NAV\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Firewall Monitor Service (NPFMntor) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\NAV\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Protection Center Service (NSCService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Console\NSCSRVCE.EXE
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Remote Packet Capture Protocol v.0 (experimental) (rpcapd) - CACE Technologies - C:\Program Files\WinPcap\rpcapd.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AVScan (SAVScan) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\NAV\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Download pocket killbox from http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/files/killbox.exe & put it on the desktop where you can find it easily

Run hijackthis, put a tick in the box beside these entries listed below and *ONLY these entries*, double check to make sure, then make sure all browser & email windows are closed and press fix checked

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {14FAF1E0-146C-4EA2-BB51-B6DA2AF54D08} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\geebc.dll (file missing)

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5FDC09D8-3426-48C4-9D20-A9B78FA99041} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\awtsqqr.dll (file missing)

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Winsystem] C:\WINDOWS\system32\winsystem16.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Winsystem] C:\WINDOWS\system32\winsystem16.exe
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present

O16 - DPF: {CD995117-98E5-4169-9920-6C12D4C0B548} (HGPlugin9USA Class) - http://gamedownload.ijjimax.com/game...Plugin9USA.cab

now Start killbox, paste the first file listed below into the full pathname and file to delete box

The file name will appear in the window, select delete on reboot , press the red X button, say yes to the prompt and * NO* to reboot now

[Note: Killbox makes backups of all deleted files & folders in a folder called C:\!killbox ] If Killbox tells you any files are missing don't worry but make a note and let us know in your next reply

C:\WINDOWS\system32\winsystem16.exe

Then on killbox top bar press tools/delete temp files, in the pop up box towards the middle is a drop down box containing a list of all user accounts on this drop down user account box, select your account, select *ALL* options it will allow you to, then then press delete selected temp files , then repeat for every user account listed in that drop down box

then reboot & post fresh HJT log to check


----------

